

Ask HN: Service for sending emails from your app? - antidaily

To this point, we've been using Gmail. But we're reaching our limits now and getting errors and need something that will scale. Any suggestions? Thanks.
======
xinsight
It's really easy to setup exim for outbound mail. I blogged about this:

[http://www.xinsight.ca/blog/how-to-setup-a-trivial-
forwardin...](http://www.xinsight.ca/blog/how-to-setup-a-trivial-forwarding-
mail-server-on-a-vps/)

------
e1ven
I would take a look at SendGrid (By one of the Techstars groups), or AuthSMTP.
Both are about the same price, although the fact that AuthSMTP prices are
yearly disguises this.

Good Luck!

------
ryanelkins
What kind of app is this? Web/desktop? Are you saying you basically need an
smtp server to send emails through? How many emails are you trying to send in,
say, a day or an hour?

------
Travis
Why are you looking at a server rather than sending it yourself? If you follow
best-practices, you're not going to see worse results than using one of these
3rd party groups.

